# Aumentar alcance de interruptor por sonido



## rudeluis (Jul 11, 2006)

Estoy armando un interruptor por sonido por medio de un flipflop utilizando un microfono electrec pero el problema es que no tiene mucho alcance, pido su ayuda para un circuito de un preamplificador para mic que sea muy potente y de gran alcance o si por acaso tienen el esquema completo de un interruptor por sonido 


Gracias por su atensión


----------



## cuervokbza (Jul 12, 2006)

aqui esta lo que creo que buscas:

Interruptor accionado por ruido. Los contactos del rele se pueden utilizar para excitar cualquier carga, siempre que no se exceda los parámetros del rele.

*Alimentación:*

V max: simple 12V DC
I  max: 0.1A 

*Componentes:*

R1 1.5 MΩ 	 	
R3 3.9 kΩ 	 	
R4 150 kΩ 	 	
R5 18 kΩ 	 	 
R6 560 Ω  	 
R8 10 kΩ 	 
R9 1 kΩ 	  	 

C1 100 µF
C2 1 µF
C3 10 µF
C4 10 µF
C5 1 µF
C6 1 µF 

P1 5 kΩ potenciómetro

D1 1N4007
Q1 HEP801
Q2 HEP50

espero que te sirva


----------



## rudeluis (Jul 12, 2006)

gracias por tu ayuda CUERVOKBZA vyo a tratar de montar el circuito, por ultimo una pregunta el microfono es de tipo electrect o normal y ademas te agradeseria si tuvieras un circuito que utilise integrados paar mayor precision


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Jul 12, 2006)

rudeluis dijo:
			
		

> gracias por tu ayuda CUERVOKBZA vyo a tratar de montar el circuito, por ultimo una pregunta el microfono es de tipo electrect o normal y ademas te agradeseria si tuvieras un circuito que utilise integrados paar mayor precision




Hola, efectivamente los de electrect generan muy poca tensión, pero trate de conseguir un teléfono viejo, de los que usaban micrófono de carbón, estan grandotes pero generan uno o 2 v a la salida.

Saludos


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 12, 2006)

el problema de los de carbon es su gran ruido, mejor un electrec amplificado con un transistor o un amplificador operacional.

Tampoco te puede pasar con la semsiblidad, por que si pasa una moto trucada seguro que se dispara. mejor focalidad el microfono con un simple tubo de carton, con 5 o 10 cm ya focalizas mucho.


----------



## rudeluis (Jul 12, 2006)

gracias a todos los que me han  ayudado

Mi problema es que para utilisar un microfono electrect se debe utilizar un preamplificador sea con transistores o amplificador operacional , cual me sugieren ustedes y si tienen el circuito mejor.


Diseñe este circuito en mi simulador, el swicht reemplaza a el microfono en ese punto me gustaria poner la salida del preamplificador del microfono, y mejor si fuera digital

les agradesco su colaboracion


----------



## rudeluis (Jul 12, 2006)

No pude poner la imagen , voy a intentarlo otra ves


----------



## vcpv (Mar 26, 2009)

ingrese en este foro por que tambien estoy armando un interruptor activado por sonido (aplauso) pero el circuito que tengo es para encender un televisor, y yo lo quiero para encender luces, existira alguna diferencia? no pude adjuntar el circuito..


----------



## Dark Theli (Ago 2, 2011)

Saludos,

Podría utilizar este diseño para encender y apagar un bombillo mediante un relay?

El circuito lo veo bastante sencillo y llevo los componentes que he estudiado en clase. Ya que no puedo utilizar circuitos integrados.

Espero su respuesta.

Gracias,
Dark Theli


----------



## lubeck (Ago 2, 2011)

> Podría utilizar este diseño para encender y apagar un bombillo mediante un relay?



Si....y claro dependiendo del la capacidad del rele y el consumo del Bombillo...

*no vayas* a poner un bombillo de 1000w y un rele de 1A...


fijate cuando preguntes cuanto tiempo tiene sin actividad tanto del tema como de los usuarios...


----------



## Dark Theli (Ago 2, 2011)

Hola Lubeck,

No soy estudiante de Electrónica, soy estudiante de Telecomunicaciones sin embargo en mi carrera llevo dos cursos de Electrónica. Por eso si pregunto mucho o ignoro algo es por eso 

Nos asignaron realizar una especie de proyecto. El cual sería hacer un clapper PERO usando sólo componentes vistos en clase. Resistencias, diodos, capacitores y transistores.

Los diagramas que he encontrado, todos llevan circuitos integrados. Le pregunté al profesor si podía hacer uso de ellos, pero su respuesta fue negativa.

En este post encontré este diagrama que al parecer cumple con lo que he buscado.

Mi diagrama ideal es algo así:

Micrófono -> Etapa de Amplificación -> Circuito Temporizador -> Etapa de Potencia -> Bombillo

Ahora van mis preguntas: 

1) Si la entrada es de 12V mi relay deberá ser de 12V y de cuánto amperaje? 
2) El bombillo a utilizar debería ser de una potencia baja como de 25W?

PD: Agradezco cualquier ayuda extra ya que esta rama no es mi fuerte 

Gracias,
Darktheli


----------



## lubeck (Ago 2, 2011)

> 1) Si la entrada es de 12V mi relay deberá ser de 12V y de cuánto amperaje?


si el rele debe ser de 12v en la bobina...

si utilizas en la salida unos 110v ...
y si vas a utilizar 25w entonces seria....

P=V*I   donde I=P/V tons  25w/110v=227mA  

cualquier rele *mayor de 1A* te bastaria y 



> 2) El bombillo a utilizar debería ser de una potencia baja como de 25W?


mmm no se si ese es el que utilizarias eso depende de ti... puedes escojer cualquiera...el del problema es el rele..

Ejemplo....

mira este rele....







*no te sirve* porque en la bobina tiene 5vdc....

pero si fuera de 12vdc si te serviria porque en la salida tiene...
 250vAC y 5A


----------



## Dark Theli (Ago 2, 2011)

Excelente Lubeck. Entonces el amperaje de mi relay dependería de mi carga, en este caso del bombillo mediante P=V*I

Otra consulta, si en vez de alimentar la entrada con 12V, usara 9V. El circuito funcionaría? Es que en este momento no cuento con una fuente de 12V y lo más cercano que tengo es una simple batería de 9V.

Si vos me das el visto bueno. Entonces procederé a montar este circuito. 

Donde: 
Vin=9V
Bombillo:50W
I=P/V => I=50W/120v => I=416.67mA entonces usaría un relay de 9V,1A

PD: Entiendo, gracias por adjuntar esa imagen de ese relay. Ya con eso me quedó más claro lo del relay.

Gracias,
Dark Theli


----------



## lubeck (Ago 2, 2011)

> si en vez de alimentar la entrada con 12V, usara 9V. El circuito funcionaría? Es que en este momento no cuento con una fuente de 12V y lo más cercano que tengo es una simple batería de 9V.



si no estuviera ese mosfet en la entrada te podria asegurar que si funcionaria.... pero pruebalo no se quema si le pones 9v lo peor que puede pasar es que no funcione y tengas que poner 12v...

y con respecto a lo del rele...

si de 9v y *mayor de 1A*, en realidad tiene que ser mayor de 416mA  obviamente entre mayor amperaje soporten normalmente mayor es su tamaño...


----------



## Dark Theli (Ago 2, 2011)

Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda Lubeck.

En clase no hemos visto FETs sin embargo creo que el funcionamiento anda parecido al menos en lo que acaba de leer. Transistores se controlan por medio de la corriente de base y el FET por medio del voltaje en la base, sino es así pues soy todo oídos a la corrección.

Otra pregunta, es éste FET sensible a la electroestática?

Gracias,
Dark Theli


----------



## lubeck (Ago 2, 2011)

> Transistores se controlan por medio de la corriente de base y el FET por medio del voltaje en la base,



sip los BJT por corriente y FET por voltaje.....

es por lo que tengo duda si es fet y le varias el voltaje de operacion... pueque no funcione... pero eso solo con calculos o pruebas se sabria....


> es éste FET sensible a la electroestática?


ni idea... te lo debo...


----------



## Dark Theli (Ago 2, 2011)

Con la información que me diste es más que suficiente. Veré si le escribo al profe a ver que dice.

Gracias de nuevo por tu tiempo y ayuda Lubeck.


----------

